# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier de Mouscron

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Centre Hospitalier de Mouscron
Avenue de Fécamp 49
Mouscron


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Centre Hospitalier de Mouscron.*

----------

